# Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Dezembro 2016



## AnDré (27 Nov 2016 às 01:25)

*Previsões médio prazo, até 2 semanas*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## weatherbox (28 Nov 2016 às 21:34)

Pelo menos mais uma semana não há interrupção do padrão actual, hoje mesmo está espectacular a forma como a atmosfera está a bloquear o fluxo zonal nas ilhas britânicas formando nova depressão a leste dos Açores.







Este padrão é excelente no Outono, esta nova depressão que se está a formar para já nem sequer deverá afectar o continente, mas é precisamente este tipo de padrão que ajuda a regularizar hidricamente zonas com o sul de Portugal continental e Madeira.
Nos Açores não estaria para já preocupado, estamos no final de Novembro, não falta Inverno para circulação zonal 
E se calhar na 2ª semana de Dezembro muda mesmo o padrão.


----------



## hurricane (29 Nov 2016 às 08:27)

E incrivel como o Anticlicone esta bloquado na Europa ate ao fim da previsao nos modelos. Pelo menos que seja agora e nao no pico do Inverno.


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Nov 2016 às 10:34)

GFS com boas novas para o Algarve, segundo a previsão para as 102h na run 06z





Vamos ver como evolui esta situação nas próximas runs, mas parece ser que o Sul voltará a ser beneficiado com a chuva


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Nov 2016 às 16:02)

Muito interessante comparar a previsão do anterior post com a actual previsão para as mesmas horas do próximo sábado. 






É de salientar que as previsões divergem em 30 horas e voltam a colocar precipitação muito forte no Algarve. Vamos esperar que surpresas esta depressão irá trazer para o próximo fim de semana.


----------



## Cesar (1 Dez 2016 às 13:36)

E para o Norte o que se pode esperar?


----------



## james (1 Dez 2016 às 14:32)

Cesar disse:


> E para o Norte o que se pode esperar?




Anticiclone e mais anticiclone, com temperaturas bem acima da média. 
Apenas interrompido por uns pingos no próximo fim de semana.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2016 às 16:20)

Depois desta cut-off vamos ter um período sem chuva.

Basicamente os anticiclones vão dominar a Europa quase toda nesta semana:






Sendo que a meio da semana deve ter um máximo de 1042 hPa na Europa de Leste, deixando grande parte da Europa sem chuva durante a semana toda:






Enquanto esta mudança ocorre, as depressões lá vão voltando à Islândia, ao Reino Unido e à Escandinávia, e o AA vai lentamente ocupando o Sul da Europa:






Isto deixa Portugal sempre na "ponta" do anticiclone, pelo contrário os Açores devem ter a visita de muita chuva.

Talvez na próxima semana a chuva volte com a descida de um pequeno braço da depressão:











Espera-se que as temperaturas estejam ligeiramente acima da média, com um fluxo do vento de este.


----------



## james (4 Dez 2016 às 16:36)

Se as depressões voltarem a encontrar o rumo das ilhas britânicas, isso também aumenta a probabilidade das frentes ( dignas desse nome) voltar a afetar o Norte do país, em especial o NO,  pois normalmente aqui o nosso canto NO  é quase sempre afetado com as depressões que vão para essa essa região da Europa ( diretamente ou com os restos)  .


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2016 às 16:54)

Resta saber se a ciclogénese é explosiva ou não.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Dez 2016 às 19:17)

Ciclogenese Explosiva valente na sexta-feira: (992 hPa a 955 hPa) ali na ponta sul da Gronelândia.











Como podem ver por estas cartas, a circulação está a voltar ao normal, (AA no atlântico e depressões na Islândia). Apesar de pequenas saliências depressionárias passarem na costa de Portugal, prevêem-se rios atmosféricos. Só que a má notícia é que ficamos a ver _rios_, as cartas põem tudo no mar 






Com a circulação quase estagnada, praticamente todo o sul da Europa fica com défice de chuva.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Dez 2016 às 16:11)

E continua a barreira anticiclónica, desta vez a chuva rasga quase perfeitamente a nossa costa, lolol:


----------



## lserpa (10 Dez 2016 às 01:06)

Açores - Para terça feira e apesar desta saída estar quase em cima dos 3 dias, ainda assim a probabilidade de falhar redondamente é bastante elevada! Caso se verifique, a iso 0 irá atravessar todo o arquipélago, a nota menos boa é que provavelmente a precipitação será escassa. 














Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2016 às 19:51)

Parece que depois desta chuva, as temperaturas vão descer para valores mais normais ou até abaixo da média.
Entretanto tem me chamada bastante à atenção a enorme anomalia negativa de temperatura na Rússia a contrastar com a grande anomalia positiva principalmente na Escandinávia, mas à alguns dias a Islândia estava na mesma com mais 10ºC que o normal, incrível


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2016 às 00:27)

Situação interessante a acompanhar a médio prazo:

A cut-off está em Marrocos e parece que vai morrer:






Porém, com o AA no Reino Unido, parece haver espaço para a cut-off ir para o mediterrâneo reativar-se e unir-se com o fluxo vindo da Rússia, que está bem gelado!











Isto levaria a um fluxo de leste para Portugal, com uma entrada quase continental:






A ISO 0ºC vai estar ali rés-vés:






Mas a rápida reposição do AA nos Açores destrói esta circulação, voltando as normais entradas atlânticas na Europa:







Parece que este mês de Dezembro vai ser um autêntico caos na Europa, anticiclones fortes para um lado, ciclogéneses explosivas do outro, depois mistura-se tudo. Me like it


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2016 às 00:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Parece que depois desta chuva, as temperaturas vão descer para valores mais normais ou até abaixo da média.
> Entretanto tem me chamada bastante à atenção a enorme anomalia negativa de temperatura na Rússia a contrastar com a grande anomalia positiva principalmente na Escandinávia, mas à alguns dias a Islândia estava na mesma com mais 10ºC que o normal, incrível



I mean, quando o anticiclone siberiano consegue chegar quase à Europa de Leste com quase 1060 hPa, é isto que acontece...:






Dias e dias abaixo dos 0ºC! E os modelos não melhoram a situação! Acho que nunca conseguiria viver naquele clima


----------



## joralentejano (15 Dez 2016 às 00:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> I mean, quando o anticiclone siberiano consegue chegar quase à Europa de Leste com quase 1060 hPa, é isto que acontece...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se eu quando tenho aqui -2/-3ºC de mínima já é complicado aguentar, quanto mais e tu ainda estás pior  enfim, são mesmo as pessoas que já estão habituadas a um clima destes, mas mesmo assim gostava de saber como é que aguentam, -40ºC não é brincadeira e além disso parece que também não é normal aparecerem estas temperaturas por aquelas bandas durante tanto tempo. Não deixa de ser impressionante a diferença entre a Europa Ocidental devido a outro anticiclone que impede que essa entrada siberiana afete toda a Europa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2016 às 01:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Se eu quando tenho aqui -2/-3ºC de mínima já é complicado aguentar, quanto mais e tu ainda estás pior  enfim, são mesmo as pessoas que já estão habituadas a um clima destes, mas mesmo assim gostava de saber como é que aguentam, -40ºC não é brincadeira e além disso parece que também não é normal aparecerem estas temperaturas por aquelas bandas durante tanto tempo. Não deixa de ser impressionante a diferença entre a Europa Ocidental devido a outro anticiclone que impede que essa entrada siberiana afete toda a Europa.



Exato, vê-se ali a Suécia impávida e serena mesmo ao lado da Rússia com temperaturas acima do normal   O confronto entre AA e a depressão no Atlântico faz com que o fluxo de ar quente se dirija para a Suécia.


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2016 às 01:10)

joralentejano disse:


> nfim, são mesmo as pessoas que já estão habituadas a um clima destes, mas mesmo assim gostava de saber como é que aguentam, -40ºC não é brincadeira e além disso parece que também não é normal aparecerem estas temperaturas por aquelas bandas durante tanto tempo.



A Rússia e o Canadá têm algumas coisas em comum:











... na medida em que a maior densidade populacional está, obviamente, nas regiões com tempo mais ameno e mais próximo dos países mais ricos. Paradoxalmente, a Rússia tem um grave problema geoestratégico na fronteira sudeste...






... daí que o governo russo dê, literalmente, terra de borla a quem queira viver para o leste.

Os russos estão habituados ao tempo gelado. Faz parte da sua cultura de resistência que se estende aos invasores (a Rússia na sua globalidade é um país do 3º mundo).


A Sibéria tem dos locais mais poluídos do mundo. Pudera, não podem desligar os carros porque se o fizeram nunca mais irão pegar. 

Pronto, um pequeno off-topic


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Dez 2016 às 20:37)

Anticiclone na Europa + Mediterrâneo livre para depressões = Quase toda a Europa com défice de chuva, excepto no Mediterrâneo (a cut off que passou em Portugal vai fazer estragos em Espanha, com a sua reativação...)

A circulação do anticiclone leva o calor todo para o Norte, de modo que há zonas do Mediterrâneo mais frias que na Noruega/Suécia.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Dez 2016 às 23:37)

GFS a prever um Natal bastante animado:








Digamos que a cota de neve vai estar muito interessante:


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Dez 2016 às 14:52)

Com o dia mais curto do ano a aproximar-se, prevê-se o usual do Inverno: AA nos Açores e depressões na Islândia.

O cenário não é muito animador 






Podemos contentar-nos com a temperatura que parece ficar estática até ao final do ano.


----------



## Thomar (21 Dez 2016 às 11:12)

Previsão do IPMA para Portugal Continental e Ilhas para o Natal:

*Informação especial 
Comunicado válido entre 2016-12-20 22:22:00 e 2016-12-25 22:22:00 
Assunto: Previsão Especial Natal 2016 - Arquipélago dos Açores *
Até ao próximo dia 24 de dezembro, o estado do tempo no arquipélago dos Açores será condicionado pela presença de um anticiclone centrado sobre a região. O céu deverá apresentar-se com períodos de muito nublado, podendo por vezes ocorrer alguns aguaceiros fracos em especial nos Grupos Ocidental e Central. O vento deverá soprar de uma forma geral fraco a bonançoso (05/20 km/h) do quadrante sul. 
A partir do dia 24 de dezembro, com a aproximação de uma superfície frontal fria, é esperado um aumento da nebulosidade a fazer-se acompanhar por períodos de chuva em geral fraca, a começar nos Grupos Ocidental e Central durante a tarde, e no Grupo Oriental já na manhã do dia 25 de dezembro. 
Ao longo do dia 25 de dezembro será de novo esperada uma melhoria do estado do tempo, com os períodos de chuva a passarem gradualmente a aguaceiros fracos. 
Nos dias 24 e 25 de dezembro o vento soprará de sul bonançoso a moderado (10/20 km/h) a rodar gradualmente para norte. 
Entre os dias 21 e 25 de dezembro as temperaturas mínimas deverão ir gradualmente aumentando dos 10/12ºC para os 14/15ºC, enquanto as temperaturas máximas não deverão ir além dos 17/18ºC. 

*Informação especial 
Comunicado válido entre 2016-12-20 17:23:00 e 2016-12-25 23:59:00 
Assunto: Previsão Especial Natal 2016 - Portugal continental *
No período entre 21 e 25 de dezembro, o estado do tempo em Portugal continental vai ser condicionado por um anticiclone localizado entre o arquipélago dos Açores e a Península Ibérica, estendendo-se em crista à Europa central, e pela passagem de ondulações frontais de fraca atividade pelas regiões Norte e Centro, que poderão originar precipitação fraca a partir do final da tarde de quarta-feira (dia 21) até ao início da tarde de quinta-feira (dia 22). 
Assim, o céu estará pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando temporariamente períodos de muito nublado nas regiões Norte e Centro nos dias 21 e 22. Haverá condições favoráveis à formação de geada e de neblina ou nevoeiro, em especial nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro, onde poderão persistir ao longo do dia no nordeste transmontano e Beira Alta nos dias 23 a 25. 
O vento vai soprar fraco a moderado do quadrante norte, tornando-se do quadrante leste a partir do dia 23. 
A temperatura vai registar uma pequena subida nos dias 21 e 22, e não irá registar variações significativas ao longo da semana. A temperatura máxima não deverá ultrapassar os 16/18ºC, e a mínima irá variar aproximadamente entre 2 e 4ºC no interior e 6 e 8ºC no litoral. 


*Informação especial 
Comunicado válido entre 2016-12-20 17:32:00 e 2016-12-25 23:59:00 
Assunto: Previsão Especial Natal 2016 - Arquipélago da Madeira *
No arquipélago da Madeira, o céu vai apresentar períodos de muito nublado com ocorrência de aguaceiros, em geral fracos, e o vento vai soprar moderado de nordeste. A temperatura máxima irá variar aproximadamente entre 21 e 23ºC e a mínima entre 16 e 18ºC, sendo inferior nas zonas montanhosas.


----------



## criz0r (21 Dez 2016 às 12:32)

Que imponência..é de meter respeito!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Dez 2016 às 12:48)

Luz ao fundo do túnel.


----------



## Cesar (25 Dez 2016 às 18:58)

Ainda faltam alguns dias.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Dez 2016 às 20:58)

O GFS continua no modo de inventar, nem vale a pena ver esse modelo, é muito inconsistente e cada saída mostra uma coisa totalmente diferente. Aliás, o GFS tanto coloca o AA com pressão de 1045, como coloca depressões de 970. 

O ECM, coloca aquilo que deve ser o mais lógico, a depressão junto aos Açores. Vai uma aposta?


----------



## dlourenco (28 Dez 2016 às 19:11)

Previsões para o alto Minho/castro laboreiro para o fim de semana 7/8 de janeiro?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Dez 2016 às 10:29)

O GFS e a benevolente run das 06z 
Por mim pode ficar assim e não mexe mais. Quanto à comparação entre GFS e ECM continua a ser praticamente impossível dada a disparidade de run para run de previsão. O que podemos ter como certeza é que o tempo irá mudar nos próximos dias desta pasmaceira do AA...


----------



## criz0r (29 Dez 2016 às 10:45)

Efectivamente uma saída generosa a das 6h do GFS,


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Dez 2016 às 13:25)

criz0r disse:


> Efectivamente uma saída generosa a das 6h do GFS,




Venha a tão esperada chuva!!! Já tenho saudades


----------



## AMFC (29 Dez 2016 às 15:00)

Depois das anteriores péssimas previsões renasce a esperança que termine este tempo de tédio.



JoaoCodeco disse:


> Venha a tão esperada chuva!!! Já tenho saudades


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Dez 2016 às 00:12)

A próxima semana promete.


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2016 às 15:25)

Como se está no final do ano vou começar pelas más notícias (para os continentais).






As boas notícias é que na 2ª semana de Janeiro chega (ou pelo menos espera-se que chegue) a tão esperada NAO-:






No que concerne à região depressionária para os meus nativos Açores, penso que dá para tudo. Tanto chuva e trovoada como nuvens e chuvinha. _Vass ver_.

Termino com um cenário de sonho/pesadelo...






... e com uma mensagem de votos de um próspero Ano Novo:


----------

